

Can’t Play by the Rules? It’s Fine by Mr. Monopoly - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/26/business/monopoly-fans-invited-to-rethink-rulebook.html?action=click&module=Search&region=searchResults%230&version=&url=http%3A%2F%2Fquery.nytimes.com%2Fsearch%2Fsitesearch%2F%3Faction%3Dclick%26region%3DMasthead%26pgtype%3DSectionFront%26module%3DSearchSubmit%26contentCollection%3Dus%26t%3Dqry433%23%2FMonopoly

======
jeffreygruber
Isn't changing the rules while in mid-play just like an actual monopoly?

